# whats the best way to move to portugal with a baby



## shireen (Sep 5, 2009)

i lived out in portugal by myself once before but now i am moving back with a baby and i am getting confused and even though my partner is Portuguese he doesn't really know, and does anyone know a way i can get my social security without working because my son is only a few weeks and it is too early for me to go back to work


----------

